# Biggest festival I've planned for, NEED planning advice



## gator (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm Registered to be a vendor for the *Michigan Rock N Brew *festival in *1* month from today.  Im not worried about making and selling great food.  I just need some advice on how many portions to plan for.  They estimate that 5000 people will be coming over 2 days. I think Saturday will have more than Sunday.  I would hate to plan to too small and sell out by 4:00 and have 6 hours left scrambling to put something out.  I would also hate to over order and have a rainey weekend and lose my BBQ Butt in the deal. I know there is 1 other BBQ vendor and other vendors too.  Would you plan on serving 1000 each day? 500? 1500? 1000 saturday and 600 sunday?  What's everyones thoughts? *HELP!*


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are a few questions to help determine your head count

1   How many other vendors are there going to be and what are they serving 

2   Are you all in a single location or spread out around the venue

3   Do you know the pricing of your competition compared to yours - this is going to be a biggie - if you are priced too high in comparison              they will go elsewhere


----------



## gator (Jul 5, 2012)

I waiting for those answers. Thanks


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it an indoor or outdoor fest? Indoor id not worry to much about weather. Id say shoot for mybe 1000-1250 saturday and maybe drop that by 200 the next day. If you find out how many food vendors exactly and what they are selling it makes it easier to guesstimate.


----------



## gator (Jul 16, 2012)

ok, its the first year fot this Rock'n Brew festival.  its outdoors.  I think i may to consertive but im,thinking of preping fot 1000. 650 saturday and 350 sunday. I also foune out im 1 of 4 bbq vendors so im not doing my pulled pork. Im going all things bacon.


----------



## gator (Jul 16, 2012)

if youre on facebook check out Gator's Grill to follow what im working on


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldnt go that far to one Item like bacon. It might go over ok but I dont know how well it would do with a random general public. I could see ABTs working good but timing them in batches could be a pain. Beans are pretty much a given but as for like a fattie Id think it would be hit or miss. You might have a good idea that Im not thinking of as Iv been up for almost 24 hrs at this point. 1 of 4 bbq vendors and other food vendors involved yeah Id take the numbers down some. that might be about right. Its best to error on the highside but that sounds about right. Id take something that is quick cooking in case you start to run out of food.

Edit: Take something extra that is quick cooking in case you start to run out of food.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2012)

Went to Facebook, which one is you?...Gator Joe's Beach Bar, Gator's Grill & Bar group 58 members, Mr. Gator's Bar & Grill group...JJ


----------



## gator (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just Gator's Grill.  I guess that's not original.  This should get you there


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2012)

That did it...You been Like'd...JJ


----------

